
SkyWater-PDF Plans First 130 Nm Wafer in 2020 - mmastrac
https://hackaday.com/2020/06/30/your-own-open-source-asic-skywater-pdf-plans-first-130-nm-wafer-in-2020/
======
thechao
There’s an LLVM analog called LLHD (LLHD.io) that’s coming in-line, right now.
It’s be neat if these two projects could kiss.

------
wbraun
I am currently a PhD student and have been wanting to get into IC design so
this seems immensely exciting. I do power electronics, so hopefully they post
info on the analog parts of the PDK soon.

An open source DC/DC converter that can be integrated into other projects
seems like it would be an interesting candidate for one of the first fab runs.

------
mrlonglong
This is exciting news. How about new replacement custom chips for example the
custom chips used in Amigas? New 8086s? New 68k processors?

~~~
StringyBob
At 130nm, you could fit at least a couple of 68k’s worth of logic in a square
millimetre of silicon. The limitation is you can’t fit that many IO pin
connections on a chip so small (pad limited). You might as well chuck in the
rest of the Amiga while you are there!

